# Retired - Garden Status 2016



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Started Cilantro, Basil and Thyme today . . waiting for full moon later this month for Maters & Peppers


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Moved to "2016" but will leave "2015" stuck for awhile. I got my Park Seed catalog the other day but haven't looked at it yet.......I've got plenty of time....:laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gonna go with insanity this year.......do the same thing and expect different results. Two years of trying Corleone 'maters and Diablo Brussels sprouts with 0 harvest. Deer put the kibash on the 'maters and they ate every plant in the garden.......no clue on the Brussel sprouts other than they did not grow. Seed prices seem to be the same......Corleone is still ~$1 per seed. 

Still making up my mind on the other seeds.....corn and beans are out of the picture. I have enough seed left over from last year to cover a poor germination rate and feel it's worth the gamble.....all I have to do is sow a little heavy.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Started Cilantro, Basil and Thyme today . . waiting for full moon later this month for Maters & Peppers


On the 22nd?? I've never used lunar charts but will try it this year with the seedlings. Anything outdoors will be determined by weather.......or whether. Whether or not I can get in the garden......:grin:. 

Got my shopping cart started at Park Seed.....I'll take another look before completing the order. Still have plenty of time to get the seedlings started but don't want to wait too long and get shut out. Some seeds are already sold out.......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2014*

Burpees has free shipping thru Sunday . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I think Park does too......I'll take another look. I'm ~$50 on seeds so far......without beans or corn. Got off to a real bad start last year and still have unopened seed packets......1/2 lb of beans and 1/4 lb of corn. And......~1/4 lb of corn from the year before.....:facepalm:. I'll sow a little heavy and see what needs thinned out. I've planted vintage 'mater seeds that were 10 years old and had good results.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'll be planting last years mater seeds . . I over bought


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> I'll be planting last years mater seeds . . I over bought


Should work.......they need thinned anyhow. 

Hmmmmm......found two old envelopes in my seed box. I may cancel the jalapeno and habanero order......thanks, Rich!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Set out the 'maters, jals, cayenne's, more Cilantro and Chive seeds this morning. We loose the sun for the next 3-4 days so I planted a tad early . . When the sun is shining, the greenhouse temps are near 100's. Also planted some flower seeds that I've had for a while along with cuttings from Sage and Bougainvillea plants.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

At least you have a start......:thumb:

Park Seed sent an email today offering free shipping.......on a $69 order. I'm at $47 and really don't want to add another $22.......guess I'll take another look. I've got 4 types of 'maters already......the deer will be most pleased.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I see little "knuckles" in the mater pot this afternoon . . should be real little sprouts by tomorrow! Still nutin for the peppers


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Peppers are kinda stubborn when it comes peeking out of the soil.....:laugh:

I haven't ordered seeds yet.....may add the $22 to the order for the free shipping. The shipping is $11......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I found some Habanero seeds when Imwas looking thru the stash . . From 2013, but I planted the little rascals just to see what I will get


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Should be good.....I planted 'mater seeds that were ~10 years old and most of them came up. 

I may plant a limited amount of corn and beans and try other crops instead. Never tried to grow okra and it's been a long time since I've planted carrots or any root crops.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't place my order with Park Seed yesterday. After adding additional seeds to get to the $69 requirement for free shipping I noted the disclaimer that items tagged as shipped free do not count in the order total. The $9 Corleone 'mater seeds have free shipping and I wasn't about to bolster the order by another $9 to make a grand total of $78. I'll see if they come up with any more promotions but I'm thinking about ordering the Corleone 'maters as a stand-alone with free shipping and seeing what other seeds I have on hand. A $69 order went down to $9.......:laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dozen or so 'maters showing . . still nutin' from the dang peppers! Even the Cilantro that I planted at the same time is starting to pop out! . . and they are usually the tardiest. I may have a dead pepper crop!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've had peppers that took almost 3 weeks to pop up.

Park Seed sent another email about free shipping.......they upped the ante to $75. I think last year it was free shipping on a $50 order......I'll just order the Corleone 'maters for $8.95 and get the free shipping.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Heard a good tip on the gardening radio show this a.m. If you're using marigolds to keep the insects and critters away, buy heirloom seeds. The new ones don't have much smell.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Corday said:


> Heard a good tip on the gardening radio show this a.m. If you're using marigolds to keep the insects and critters away, buy heirloom seeds. The new ones don't have much smell.


Good to know . . I do use Marigolds, and have notices the effectiveness has declined. I just thought the critters had adapted to the smell . . 

Bummer!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Little itty bitty knuckles showing in the pepper tray . . finally!

I separated the Basil sprouts into separate 6-packs this morning . . ended up with 6 6-packs which is way more than I need. They usually have a very high survival rate so I'll be looking for homes for them this spring. The first batch of Cilantro is almost ready to repot into 4" pots . . mybe tomorrow morning. very tedious!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Overnite low is forecasted to be 61¹ so I am going to leave the babies out tonight. .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dang . . one damn pepper so far . . I think I let them get too cold at nite . . I've started a new batch and will keep in the garage on a heating pad for the first week.

Probably too late . . I'll have to get some at the nursery.

Bummer


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Any luck yet, Rich??

I ordered $20 worth of seeds from Park yesterday.......should get 'em in a week or so. Making my third try on the Corleone 'maters......pretty dismal batting average so far......:sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

No luck . . I'll have to depend on the local nursery! . . Our average last frost is Feb 29, so there is no time to grow tem from seed.

Bummer


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep.....looks like you're out of time if you want a harvest at the usual time. But, you've got a long way to go before the season ends......:laugh:. If our last frost was at the end of Feb I'd be planting seeds at Christmas time......:grin:

I haven't checked on what seeds I have on hand.......I may have to resort to nursery stock myself. I only bought seed that had free shipping......which means no real slicing 'maters.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Seeds have been shipped.....I'll have to keep them in storage til mid March. Gives me plenty of time to get the starter kits in order.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

well . . it's only a symbolic victory, but all the peppers are showing now . . too late for anything but bragging. I'll be hitting the nursery's next week to fill out the peppers.

'maters and herbs are doing fine! ! Wish I knew what I did wrong with the first bat ch of peppers!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You're cutting it too close with getting the seeds started......seedlings emerge 10-21 days after planting. They recommend starting seeds 8 weeks before the time you expect to set the plants out.......that puts you ~ Christmas time for getting started. I allow 10 weeks on peppers and 8 on 'maters. I put out some nice healthy plants last year (except the B sprouts).....to no avail. The deer loved 'em........:banghead:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I set the 'maters and the first batch of pepper seeds out Jasn 21st with the full moon . . . . 'maters are doing fine, but almost none of the first batch of peppers came up!

Weather has been so unpredictable the last few years so I plan to plant March 15th


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like the peppers may be right on schedule........today makes 21 days since planting. I've had some go the full 21 days before they emerge.....and I'm under the 75-80F they say is optimal. I'd go one full moon earlier......:laugh:. Them peppers are sure slow to get going.

I'll take inventory in a few weeks to see what seeds are needed this year. If it wasn't for the high shipping costs from Park I would have ordered everything I needed..........a quick trip to Home Depot will be made on one of my grocery shopping trips.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

H0me Depot had Jals and Cayenne's . . no Jabs . . I'll have to look at the Nursery to see if they have them yet.

The Habs were three to a pot and Cayunnes were 2 . . I separated them into separate 4" pots so got them for about 1.50 each. Almost cheaper than growing from seed!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I doubt if anything local will have the seed starter kits in stock......let alone any plants.....:laugh: Plants may start coming in early May.....maybe very late April. I think I have some peat pellets.....maybe. The trays can be reused. I've had a change of heart on the small peat pellets......I can get a lot more plants started in less area. PITA having to transplant but I got used to it.......:smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well Damn! ! Made a trip to my local Bedding Plant Monger and he had no 
Habaneros! ( Yes, I have no Habaneros! ! ) He says in a week!

Plenty of Jals and Cayenne's . . a few 'maters and herbs . . but no Habaneros!

The garden god is not smiling on me these days~


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's not good.....:sigh: Sounds like there may be pretty good demand for habs. 

As for actual plants, that is nothing more than a dream in my area. Still three months away from risking any tender plants being set out in a permanent location. I've got snow on the ground and 21F right now.....5F is the projected low. Maybe in 3 weeks I'll think about planting seeds.....them peppers need a head start...:laugh:


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Well Damn! ! Made a trip to my local Bedding Plant Monger and he had no
> Habaneros! ( Yes, I have no Habaneros! ! ) He says in a week!
> 
> Plenty of Jals and Cayenne's . . a few 'maters and herbs . . but no Habaneros!
> ...


*I guess some like it HOT! I can't do spicy at all myself, never could tolerate it. Interesting item is that Mom's Rutgers (heirloom) 'maters in Charlotte were still bearing up until the big freeze right after Christmas. Swiss chard and rhubarb still in fair shape even now. Temps were pretty much in the 50's - 70's all the way through December in NC!! :smile:*


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, we use a lot of spices. Can't do much Habanero or I'll be charges with using weapons of mass destruction, but a bit in the breakfast chili is just right!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hab sauce goes nice on steak......don't overdo it, though. I make my chili child friendly and add a dab to my bowl.....keeps everyone happy.

I make a batch of sauce and freeze it in small bags for later use. 

I just checked inventory on Hab and Jal seeds and I'm good to go if they germinate. Some guy in Texas sent 'em a few years ago.....:thumb:. Won't know how they do for another month or so......


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

'Mater seeds are here.......all 55 seeds @38¢ each. Still cheaper than buying plants. I've got another 6 weeks before thinking about planting seeds. I may try Rich's 'full moon' method and plant March 22......if I miss it I'll do the usual and plant when I feel like it.....:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My method really let me down this year . . no idea why. I've been planting by moon phase for years!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Werewolf scared 'em into staying under the soil??

March 22 looks like a good time to plant the peppers......that gives me 8 weeks if I can plant mid May. 'Maters may get planted a week or two later......I was checking last year's garden thread and I didn't plant seeds until mid April.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well . . the Okra is not shy . . planted the seeds last Friday and they are peeking thru this morning! ! I was starting to think the green thumb had lost it's charms!

Still no Habs . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've had 'maters come up in 4 days....and others taking as long as peppers do. Never tried okra but was thinking about it this year......until Park Seed got too picky on what constitutes a valid purchase to get free shipping. I dumped the whole order and went with seed that had free shipping.....they lost $50 in sales.

I hope I have better luck on the habs than you did....I'll find out in ~6 weeks. We still have ~2" of snow on the ground.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The temp in the greenhouse is over 100 the last few days so I half expected the Habs to pop thru . . no such luck. Wish I knew what was bothering them!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe they're steamed.......:laugh:

I don't get those temps when starting seeds......in the kitchen they go and they get the same temp as everyone else. One exception......I put the tray on the table where it will catch the full morning sun. I also put a black trash bag underneath the tray and over the cover.

Something like this......I keep the tray and buy refills when needed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I may go back to those next year . . I used the greenhouse last year successfully, but this year, not so much.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

At first I didn't like them because of having to transplant to larger pots. The problem is having to water the larger pots and they take up more space. I learned to like the peat pellets......:laugh: The pellets take very little water and space on my kitchen table......:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Urban Renewal starts this morning . . the Greenhouse will come down and I'll spade up the North 40 . .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Pre-emgenert is down. Only a month too late in this area.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Possible low of 17F Friday night........a wee bit early to do anything in my area. Give me another 10 weeks and I may have something to report......:laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm ~2 1/2 weeks away from planting seeds for this year's crops. OK......crops is being optimistic after last year's total failure. The 'mater plants were something to be proud of and I've started many 'mater seeds in my lifetime. After the wildlife got done there was nothing to look at......:sigh: Fence will be installed this year.....:thumb: 

We may see temps in the upper 60's by midweek.......:beerchug:

How's the garden coming along, Rich??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Got the North 40 spaded up and "de-rooted" . . it was a *****! . . need to add some compost and rototill now . . planted the peppers that go in pots!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So, you're just getting ready to plant some things......:thumb: 

Haven't made up my mind on what all to plant. Maybe plant stuff to give to a local food bank?? I'm not going to process much stuff this year as things seem to be constantly changing in my house......might even sell and get a smaller place. The g-kids aren't here but half the time.......I can sure tell a difference with not having to buy toilet paper and paper towels as often.....:laugh: 

I've got a few weeks to sort out what seeds to start and 10 weeks to plan the final garden. Maybe I'll stick to the standard corn and beans for main crop....I've got plenty of seed on hand.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I think I'll have everything planted by Sunday evening! . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck!! I know where all my seeds are but haven't sorted through them....they're here in my bedroom within easy reach. Can't ask for any better climate control......:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well . . I got 400 Lbs of composted Trump on it and hope to till this afternoon. Forecast calls for rain most of next week, so it would be nice to get the babies in the ground today or tomorrow


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Interesting, as Mom's garden plot is scheduled for a load of raw Hillary tidbits from a local chicken farm next week in the Carolinas!* :grin:
*
Last year it was some well composted (6 years) of Barry comments from a horse stable nearby...*

*I guess manure is manure, whatever the source!* :whistling:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We should be getting a fresh load about now........primaries are on March 15th in my state.

If I can only catch the guy down the road with the 'yuge' manure piles my garden would be great again!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I may start the pepper plants in a few days to give 'em a 10 week head start.....they start out very slow. Last year's starter kit didn't survive the winter on my back porch.....looks like I'll have to make a trip in to town and get a new one. Peat pots are also on the shopping list so I can get the watermelons started next month......they don't take kindly to being transplanted from their original pots. 

Time to get serious.....2 months til planting time (if all goes well).

Keeping an eye on the lawn, too. I'm almost ready to pull pre-season maintenance on the mower. The blades weren't sharpened last year and could use a new edge this time around. PITA to pull three blades and sharpen.......they're at least twice as thick as residential mower blades.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Now that I planted the store -bought peppers, the ones I started the second time are looking pretty good! . . Plants in the ground are about 15 inches high now and growing like weeks after the 5 inches of rain last week!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ain't that what always happens?? Give up on a batch of plants and buy new ones......only to have the original plants perk up....:laugh:

I want to give my plants a bit of a head start......only one growing season around here and you better plan carefully.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I find myself planning the Fall garden and this one is not up and producing yet!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> I find myself planning the Fall garden and this one is not up and producing yet!


:rofl:

If you can get two seasons in, go for it.....:thumb:

I kinda plan the garden out but mostly 'wing it' once I get going. Nothing set in stone other than rotating crops. I stake out the rows and go from there.

Got the planter tray but the peat pots weren't to my liking.....I'll wait on those. Felt guilty about putting $8 on my debit card so I bought a new Ames cultivator tool that broke last season......it was only 40 years old.

Neighbor is up to something......put up orange construction fencing around his pond. Maybe he thinks he can keep the geese out.....chasing the critters with his car, through the yard, didn't seem to deter them a few years ago. It was kinda fun watching him, though.....:rofl:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I had a few Shiners myself yesterday.......had to go to the store and picked some up. Didn't really need beer but I picked some up anyway......:grin:

Got the peat pellets soaking this morning....I figured St Paddy's Day would be a good starting date for the peppers. Gonna do 12 jals and 6 habs......'maters will be next week and melons next month.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

This is the first time I have grown Cucumbers . . Seeds popped right up and the little rascals are now almost 2 feet up the trellis. 

Peppers are growing well, 'maters are pretty much just sitting there staring at me in disdain, but should start growing this week with the rain and warmer temps. Okra is just sitting . . it need to be hot for those lil' rascals to grow!

All herbs are doing well . . picked some basil last nite to go into the beans


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basil in green beans or pinto beans?? How do you cook the critters??

All I do is dump a bag of frozen (home grown) green beans in a dutch oven with a well fitting lid. ~1 1/2" of water (not going swimming) and a layer of thick bacon on top after a little salt and pepper......maybe chunk a large sweet onion and add it too.....a couple chunked taters if I feel like it. Get it up to a boil and turn the burner to warm for a nice slow simmer.....a few hours will do it. I'm not one for crunchy green beans.....too much like a TV dinner......:nonono:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In White Beans . . with Italian Sausage. I ate that a lot when I lived in Europe


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I looked up a recipe that sounded pretty good.....Next trip to the store I'll get some Italian sausage and white beans.

Getting ready to get the pepper seeds in the pellets and find a warm place to set the seed tray. Kitchen table is a great spot in the morning sun....nice and warm.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I started the second round of Cilantro today . . life cycle is pretty short once it gets hot . . bolts and tastes bitter.

FWIW . . I use Great Northern dried beans . . they are the loses to the Cannellini beans that are used in Italy and to me, have better flavor than the smaller Navy Beans


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll have to try them.....I was just going to buy the canned ones to avoid soak and cooking times. Makes no difference.....I'm not in much of a hurry. 

Peppers are planted....now all I have to worry about is keeping 'em warm enough. I may check on a heat pad......or set the tray on top of my computer until something sprouts.....:laugh:

Found my saved 'mater seeds from 2014 "Nugget" cherry crop......X-pollinated but I'm curious how they turn out. I planted some last year but wildlife ate everything. I'll plant some next week......maybe some of the new seeds, too.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have peppers! ! ! 

itsy, bitsy, teeny tiny peppers! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> I have peppers! ! !
> 
> itsy, bitsy, teeny tiny peppers! !


:thumb:

I'm still waiting for my seedlings to emerge.........I guess it will take longer than a day......:laugh: I hope to see something in the 10 day germination time as called for but 3 weeks is not unusual. 

I'll go ahead and start 6 of the x-bred 'maters over the weekend....I've got plenty of seeds.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't start the X-bred 'maters yet......maybe in a few days.

About the only thing to survive our winters is doing nicely......3 clumps of chives that will need to be repotted soon. They be looking nice and green.......the only thing alive around these parts.....:laugh: 

I'll peek at the peppers in a few days.......haven't looked so far.....:rofl: But.....I've got no choice when I plant the 'maters......they'll be in the same starter tray as the peppers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

One of the maters put on blooms this morning. Kinds early and i'll probably pinch them off because the plants are still very small . . less than a foot high


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Never know......you may be able to start a new early variety.....:laugh: I think the Corleone 'maters are 50 days after setting out. The vines either grow quick or set blossoms early......I'll try for the third time this year and hope for better luck. 

There was a good sized deer out near the garden this morning, I'll guess it was a buck.......it was alone. Doe travel in pairs and often there are 3 or more.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ever try any of this to deter them 7 Ways to Keep Deer Out of Your Yard - wikiHow


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The human/dog hair is a myth IMO......I've had as many as 4 dogs in my yard with hair and 'waste' all over the place. No effect whatsoever and deer come up to the fence and rabbits will come into the yard if they can find a way in. 

Wildlife has become so accustomed to human and pet odors that the old methods of deterring them from certain areas just doesn't work today. Every chance I get to 'water' the perimeter of my garden has failed to keep the wildlife at bay......I 'water' frequently because the area is secluded and I'm not walking back to the house just to go to the loo. If I need a beer, that's another story.....:laugh:

The spray repellent does have some effect......I've used it. Pepper spray works if applied to the plants that are being eaten......I make my own.

Fence works best for deer but it has to be high enough. I've tracked deer and they amaze me at what they can jump over. Electric is not needed if the fence is high enough and sturdy. 

Took a better look and it seems some trees are starting to bud......I'll have to walk out and look a little closer.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We've got buds.......things are coming alive around here. Lilac is perking right along as well as the white mulberries.......:nonono: Both of 'em are nothing but weeds and refuse to die. I'll have to try a little harder this year and chop out their roots.....and apply straight concentrated RoundUp. 

The next door neighbor mowed his lawn yesterday........I'm trying to hold off for another week on mine. I haven't even prepped my mower for the season yet. Whether it'll start or not is yet to be seen. The battery was replaced in '09 and I expect it'll need replaced this year. 

Haven't checked the peppers yet.....it's only been 7 days since I planted them and don't expect to see any sprouts for at least a week more. 'Maters haven't been planted yet and I may do so today depending on what else I get into.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Last of the seeds have been planted.......:woot: OK.....all but the melons that'll be planted in peat pots. No sign of the peppers so far but it's only been 11 days. I planted an extra 6 jals as a wee bit of insurance. 

After Rich had trouble coaxing his peppers to sprout, this may not be the year for them.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . try sacrificing a virgin . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> . . try sacrificing a virgin . .


Might have to with the peppers. Brussels sprouts are eager and were up in a matter of days. X-pollinated 'maters are showing signs of life and were next in line. Today I see another type of 'mater popping out of the soil....don't know which type because I didn't mark them. I only marked the $$ seeds and tried for 4 plants each. I just folded the seed packets and placed them next to their allotted spaces.

I planted everything except the peppers on March 29th......peppers were planted on the 17th.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have one Cayunne about three inches long . . still green but I might pick it later today just to see how hot it is


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:laugh: Sounds like the critter looks too tempting.....

I may try another planting of peppers ~midweek......just in case. I'm too tight to spend $4 on a plant from the nursery.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I found some at Home Depot that had three plants in the 4 inch pot . . for $3 . . split them into three separate pots and they survived well! I'm cheap too!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I picked the three incher . . no heat at all . . but that is not suprising this early!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The season before last I had to sort through the Jals to find some with heat. The year before that I thought the Habs crossed with the Jals and they were all heat. 

We shouldn't see anything at Home Depot for a few more weeks......they do have some trees right now, though. I keep thinking about planting some fruit trees but that's all I've done......think.

Some B sprouts are ~4" tall but I'll probably pinch them and leave the shorter stocky ones. Got some activity in all rows of the seed tray which means one jal is eager to go unless I dropped a seed in the wrong spot. Nothing showing on the first pepper planting.....but I've heard the hot peppers can take up to a month or more to sprout and some can take 4 months. If that's the case I'll have to start the peppers in February. Rich will probably have to start his around Christmas and pretend they are Poinsettias......:laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Dismal.......:sigh:

B sprouts got an early jump but turned leggy....too tall and spindly. First planting of peppers are a no show. 2nd planting has 3 sprouts....all jalapenos. Multiple sprouts in single peat pellets......might try to divide and gain more plants. Top $$ 'maters are iffy.....got one Corleone that has broken surface for a 25% success. The other one's are running 50%......the saved seeds that are cross pollinated are at 100%. Those seeds were saved from 2 seasons ago. 

Home Depot is starting to get plants in.......not many and they are all kept indoors. Didn't see any jals but I'll keep an eye out for 'em.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The second planting of Cilantro resulted in more plants than I needed. After giving a bunch away, I spotted an old ?Strawberry pot and had an inspiration!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That'll work......chives look nice, too......:thumb: The 12yr old loves chives on baked taters....mashed taters. I need to get some potting soil and replant my chives......they survived the winter...:smile: I'm thinking about rosemary and may try again this year....never had any make it through winter yet. 

Cilantro won't be planted til next month.....unless they make decent house plants.....:laugh:

The $$$ mater seeds are at 75% on the cherry type and 50% on the roma. The roma are supposed to be 50 days after setting out in the garden. But the wildlife gets 'em well in advance of maturity. 

Still 0 peppers on the initial planting.....been almost a whole month.....:sigh: I think the peat pellets were a little too wet.......:nonono:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The chives have done really well this spring . . started them in December in the hot house and they grew like weeds! Great taste also!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The chives I have are starting their 3rd season.....at least. Never did anything for winter protection but they keep coming back. This year I'll have to split the clumps and replace the soil with fresh......three pots should do it on the division of the plants. One chive started on its own in a nearby pot when it went to seed and some dropped into a vacant rosemary pot.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Took the 'children' outside for some fresh air yesterday. They'll be transplanted in pots soon......once I do that they'll stay outside unless the temps get cold at night. Only one month to go before they get planted in the garden......


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In the low country of S.C. we have an infestation of Phytophthora infestans, the same disease that caused the Potato Famine in Ireland. It's affecting mostly tomatoes here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> In the low country of S.C. we have an infestation of Phytophthora infestans, the same disease that caused the Potato Famine in Ireland. It's affecting mostly tomatoes here.


Ack!! I've had to fight that the past few seasons.....with fungicide and complete removal of diseased foliage. I rotate the entire garden every year and never plant the same crop in the same place for 3 years. OK......last year I didn't use fungicide. No need after the deer ate everything......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I think I just saw Noah's Ark go by the house! 16 inches overnite and still raining. Our street is not flooded, but we are not able to get out of the subdivision.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A little help Rich.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Better than the 4' of snow in parts of Colorado.....

I wouldn't want 16" of rain in a month.....let alone a single day.....:hide:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> I think I just saw Noah's Ark go by the house! 16 inches overnite and still raining. Our street is not flooded, but we are not able to get out of the subdivision.


Heard on the news that all Houston schools are closed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

They are! . . City and county offices as well except for emergency services. It's ugly down here!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I might get a decent batch of jalapeno plants yet. Now the first planting is sprouting.....after 30 days. Got it figured out......peat pellets were too wet. All seedlings were planted in the same tray but the 2nd batch of jalapenos came up in less than 10 days......some are 2" tall. First batch is just getting started. 

'Maters doing nicely and are getting their true leaves......:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like you are well on track! . . Have you ever used Molasses on 'maters? Saw an article last nite about how it "activates" the microbes that kick start most veggies in the garden.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Both batches of peppers are from the same seed packet. I'm sure the pellets were way too wet and only slowed down the germination process.....the 2nd batch has surpassed the first by a long shot. One good thing......got some habs coming up, too. 

Never tried molasses on the maters....I'll have to look into it. With my luck all it'll do is attract more wildlife. Two rabbits were in my side yard this morning....one was in front of my kitchen window yesterday afternoon....:sigh:

Got the garden mowed down the other day......did that right after cutting the grass. Backyard needs another trim with the deck dropped another 1". It was green the other day......then the Damnedmeelions flowered. 

How you holding out after the rains?? The little ones on high ground or treading water??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We are in good shape so far . . some flooding around us, but we are high and dry. Son up north is able to get to work, but he drives a 4WD Pickup that is pretty high . . he said most cars cannot get out of his neighborhood. Two daughters are closer to me and they are Ok also


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good to hear....:thumb: 

I hope it doesn't get as bad as a few years ago......people were kayaking in their front yards. That's getting kinda bad in my area......

I took the 'children' to the back deck for a little sun......they sure greened up after their first outing. Got 73F right now......perfect.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

They are using boats all over Houston to evacuate folks to higher ground . . This is a nightmare for some!

I just checked the North 40 inbetween rain and it loos pretty good . . Cukes are setting on along with lots of 'maters.. I picked two jals . . 3 inchers! I'll test the jeat tonite


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck on the jals......hope they aren't like the last batch I had (last year was 0). I had to sample quite a few to find some heat.....maybe 6:1 where only one in six was more than a regular green bell pepper. The year before that I thought the habs were in cahoots with the jals.......they were hot....:thumb:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might have a fill with the jals.......the first planting not doing too bad but need to catch up with the 2nd batch. So far 3 habs have sprouted.....I think. I'll know more when the permanent leaves emerge.......I think they're habs. 2nd planting of jals was a success with all 6 pellets sprouting......~2" tall right now.

I don't think we're gonna make 60F today......I kept the kids inside.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Had our first cucumber for dinner tonite . . really nice! Looks like there will be a constant supply for a while.

May have the frst 'mater tomorrow . . dark pink, maybe a day from turning red!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:woot:......:thumb:

I might pot the wee ones today and set 'em on the back porch......70F won't hurt 'em. Won't be much sun, though......:frown:

Don't know about cukes.....the g-kids say they like 'em but I throw plenty away. But......you reminded me that I haven't started the watermelons. They'll need 90 days to mature so I better get them planted. Got 3 weeks to go before I can plant the garden.......getting closer....:thumb:

Oh.....and another reminder. Last day of school......May 26.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dinner tonite with 'maters and cucumbers from garden:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks tasty.......:thumb:

'Maters not looking so good atm.......:sigh: I just can't get the g-kids to return dinnerware/cups back to the kitchen.......makes for an excellent breeding ground for gnats. Once they find their way to the kitchen they lay eggs in the peat pellets.....where the larvae feast on the roots of the seedling 'maters. 

Peppers doing as well as can be expected. I brought the potting soil indoors to get it warmed up.....I hope to have everything potted this afternoon.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might be able to get the season started.......after last rites are given to the 'mater seedlings. Pepper seedlings are in intensive care. All the 'youngsters' were potted and moved to the back porch.....under cover. Temps have been chilly (mid 40's) at night and daytime temps could be better. Everything was in distress before potting and moving outside.....not sure what went wrong other than I've developed a black thumb. Guess I'll be buying my plants this year......sure don't want to disappoint the wildlife and deprive them of their nutrition.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Our tempt got almost to 90 this afternoon . . I could hear the maters growing! I picked some Habs again and they seem to be slowly getting hotter. picked another double handful of grape tomatoes and four cucumbers. Okra is putting on blooms, but they are only about 12 inches high. They should be taking off with the higher temps that are in the forecast


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like you're doing great, Rich.....:thumb:

I'm still deciding on whether to plant a full blown garden this year or cut back to a few plants. If the neighbor can till my garden I'll go ahead and plant another decent sized garden.....if not, the garden will be small. I may even move it inside the fenced area to keep the deer out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Monday was front garden mown, today back got a haircut and it was well needed, 2 weeks ago there was little growth and then it just took off, a pita to be honest.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It only took 4 tries to get my lawn cut yesterday........it kept raining on me. I was determined to get it cut before it really got swampy around here the next few days. Now I have a clogged deck because of the wet grass......:sigh: I'll have to take the mower to my 'wash area' and do some cleaning.

Had a beer while checking gas/oil......check. Get rained out, have another beer.....check. Almost killed a whole 6-pack getting the grass mowed down.....:beerchug:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No beer here, got to be up and in the park for 7-ish and in work by 9 get some food and then start for 10, so no use having beer would only just get a taste and have to quit.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

10 hour day?? Those can get long. 

Depends on what I'm doing if having a beer......mowing grass is fine. Working is not fine.....even around the house. If I open a beer I'm putting the tools away.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

More worried about driving, our rules changed so now it's something like .5.

Here it is.

The alcohol limit for drivers in Scotland is different than for the rest of the UK. In December 2014 the limit was reduced to 50 milligrams of alcohol in every 100 millilitres of blood4. The breath alcohol equivalent reduced to 22 micrograms of alcohol per 100 millilitres of breath5.

To easy to be over the limit and get banned.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> More worried about driving, our rules changed so now it's something like .5.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...


And the problem here and there is that the truly intoxicated person (3X the legal limit) is still out there motoring.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ohh yeah, mores the pity for those who suffer because of it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'wee ones' are on the back porch for the duration. They'll stay there unless we get a freeze. $20 in seeds just for the Corleone 'maters and not much to show for it......I may get 1 plant to survive. Last year's plants looked great and could have rivaled anything at the nurseries......but I fell one step short in protecting them from the wildlife. The deer had eaten almost all the 'maters in a single night. 

I may bring a few plants indoors tonight.......low of 36F predicted. 

Well..........I started this post a few days ago and have to update things. Latest forecast calls for a freeze warning and I'll move the survivors indoors for the night. Not much worth saving but I'll try. The tallest 'mater is ~3"......last year I had plants 18" tall at this stage. Last year I also had much better weather......


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got down to 30F last night with a heavy frost. The frost may not be a problem (covered porch) but the sub-freezing temps are a killer. The 'little ones' are in the kitchen and may stay indoors for a few days.....high temps will only be mid 60's.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Got my grass cut last week with the dry weather it was the ideal chance, now I just have to keep on top of it :whistling:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I really should mow the grass today.....might rain tomorrow and it's been a week since the last cutting. The backyard is a must.......the dogs keep it well fertilized.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Funnily enough mine does the same thing.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So much for dog hair keeping the rabbits away.......two were courting each other the other night. I almost let one of the dogs out but didn't want to clean up the mess if she caught one. As much 'fertilizer' as there is in the yard I'd think rabbits would stay well away.....but they don't......:sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like I'll be getting underway soon.......I just chatted with my neighbor and he'll be over as soon as he gets a chance......:thumb: He got his garden plowed and planted the other day.....after a few rain delays. 

If he wasn't able to till my garden I was going to scratch the whole project. What 'maters and peppers survived a bad start were going to be planted in my backyard........corn and beans would have been out this year. The only thing I was going to do is dig holes and mulch around the plants......nothing fancy. No chipmunks (so far) or deer in my yard.......'maters may have had a chance. 

Two habs and maybe ten jals have made it so far......but the habs look weak. Some 'maters are showing signs of a half-way decent plant......one Corleone looks promising. What the rest are I have no clue due to not marking the pots.....what I get is what I get. 

I'll plant the whole garden but will process very little......most will go to friends/neighbors or a local food bank.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Done deal.......I'll be busy tomorrow. I haven't looked yet but he was plowing things up for a considerable amount of time.....the garden may be bigger than anticipated. 

My neighbor may give up on corn next year....depending on this year's harvest. If he does that he'll retire his tiller.....and I'll retire from gardening. All I'll do is buy a few plants and dig some holes in the yard. Well.....I may till up a small plot in my yard that is safe from deer. Might plant a few things in containers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can still have fun even with a small garden . . my "North 40" is about 10' X 4' so I have to plan carefully.

My maters are already in decline. The rain must have been too much for them to thrive. I'll plant seeds for the Fall Garden with the July Full Moon so that I can have them in the ground by Mid-August. May have to replant peppers as well, but so far they re doing good


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No full moon in June?? I'd be starting early for some stocky plants come August. Peppers would be started ~Christmas if I lived in your area.....'maters grow a little quicker and Jan would be fine.

I'm getting ready to put the mower away and take a walk to the garden.......from what I see from the house it's a wee bit bigger than it's ever been.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The 'maters do not do well if planted in the dog days of August . . too damn hot for anything to grow. The last week in August seems to work out well


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> The 'maters do not do well if planted in the dog days of August . . too damn hot for anything to grow. The last week in August seems to work out well


I see. June could be a little early in your area. Up here we have to get started early or buy our plants from a nursery. Once the temps warmed up the 'maters took off.....but they're nothing like the beauties I started last year. I may have a few that are 8" tall.......last year they were 18" tall. 

Got my seeds in hand and getting ready to make the first planting of corn and beans. Slight chance of rain tonight.....:thumb:


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I wont be planting anything this year. Our Puppy saw to the single doggy destruction of four grape vines (which I got a great crop off) numerous potato plants the veg patch and shes currently hell bent on destroying the lawn and the rose bushes.

and my wife wonders why I called her "Asbo the wonder dog" (the dog not her)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I was going to resort to the fenced yard for 'maters if my neighbor hadn't tilled my garden. I'd still have to protect the plants from the dogs.....at least while the plants are small. They'd just run over them......don't need any broken stems. 

Now I have to dig the fencing out of the weeds and make plans on how much to fence in......'maters are a must do on the fencing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Was wondering if Old Rich had a floating garden after hearing recent Houston weather reports.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> Was wondering if Old Rich had a floating garden after hearing recent Houston weather reports.


He may have switched over to rice this season.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got some beans planted today.......for what it's worth. 'Maters and corn will be tomorrow.....'maters take center stage and away from known deer paths. The problem last year is that the 'maters were planted right next to the 'wildlife' area with no fence.

I'll try to protect the 'maters with a fence.....the rest can fend for themselves. I've been planting gardens for more than 40 years and only recently have I had to defend my crops from wildlife.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Man it is nasty all around us! . . we are high and (sorta) dry, but just 30 miles west some friends are stranded at their house, surrounded by floodwaters. More coming in tonite so it could get even worse.

If you saw the cattle drive on the news, that was them!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got it on radar right now. Talk about circling the wagons......the whole system is doing nothing but circling your area. 

I'm very high and dry.....except for small flash floods. The nearest waterway is ~1 mile away......if you want to call it a waterway. I'm surprised they settled this area......no way to get in other than a canoe.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Frittered the day away yesterday and thought I made a huge blunder in not planting anything. Got a break in the rain and the garden dried up enough to get 3 rows of corn planted (~100 lineal feet)......nice gentle rain atm and seems to be perfect timing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

By golly, It's like living in Jakarta again! . . rain every day, sometimes multiple times a day. 'Maters are pretty well drowned . . Peppers do not show much damage so far. Cukes are dead . . Okra doe not look good t all.

I suppose in another month we will be whining about the drought, but damn!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We've had a wee bit of a rain spell up here but nothing like you've been getting. Peppers not looking good at all but the 'maters aren't bad so far......but they're still in pots. Next time it's dry enough to get in the garden I'll set 'em out in their permanent home.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might be able to set the 'maters out this afternoon. I haven't been out there since I planted the corn. Possibility that the beans have sprouted. I was going to plant the watermelons a few days ago and maybe it's good that I didn't with the temps being pretty cool. 64F right now and we had a low of 50F overnight....too cold for melons.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Neighbor just brought over some yellow squash. Cucumbers soon. I like veggie gardens. Especially the ones I don't have to work. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> Neighbor just brought over some yellow squash. Cucumbers soon. I like veggie gardens. Especially the ones I don't have to work. :grin:


Ahhh.....the best kind.......:rofl:

The neighbor may not have a garden next year......no need for him to hook up his tiller and I won't have much of a garden either. I'm seriously thinking about planting a much smaller plot inside of my fenced yard....deer don't come in the yard. I'd still have to fence it off to keep the dogs out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Can't put it off any longer......gotta plant the 'maters this weekend. They look soooo nice in their little pots but it's time to let them fend for themselves. I'll drag the sprayer out and lay down some deer repellent around the perimeter. Beans and corn are on their own......it's the 'maters I'm worried about. Haven't noticed as many deer tracks in the garden as last year......I may have a chance at getting a few 'maters this time around.....I hope.

I'll see if Home Depot has some pepper plants this late in the planting season......I had a few survive but would like a wee bit of insurance. Two habs look kinda ok......but only 'kinda'. The jals aren't much better looking but there are ~6 or so.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I finally got off my duff and planted some 'maters yesterday......still have a few to go. Would have got 'em all planted but a thunderstorm convinced me to take a break. Garden should be dry enough to finish planting this afternoon....if it doesn't rain. After last year's destruction of the garden by wildlife I was a little hesitant getting the 'maters out.......but, it's gonna have to be done.

Some of the 'maters are doing better than expected......a few are 16"+ tall with blossoms. Peppers are only a few inches tall but will be planted as is.....for what it's worth. Beans are up but looking sparse....no sign of corn yet.....:sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Dismal......

Very few beans and can hardly find the corn. Grasses have taken over the corn.....can't hoe what you can't see. The grass was well under way by the time the corn sprouted......:sigh:

Deer have eaten the tops of most of the 'maters. I still have a few 'maters I haven't set out.......they will be planted in my yard where the deer can't get 'em. 

The first year or two went fine.....then the wildlife caught on to the buffet I had laid out. The garden will be moved next year and be much smaller....no more processing and freezing and the crop will be eaten fresh or given away. The g-kids could care less about fresh food.....they'd rather dig through the freezer and nuke something.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Going out for lunch with a neighbor who was canning corn today. Hope she kept a few ears for us.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> Going out for lunch with a neighbor who was canning corn today. Hope she kept a few ears for us.


That would be fantastic.......:thumb: Freshly picked corn is great.....but few people really know the flavor and how tender it can be. I may not know myself this season......unless I get the tiller out and make one last try.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Due to lack of a summer this year, my balcony has been cancelled until further notice..... 

Lots of stuff planted both seeds and plants, the seeds sprouted, grew a bit then 75%(ish) keeled over and 25%(ish) just stayed as they are - Some plants grew a bit then died, the rest are very slowly getting bigger, but very few flowers :sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I just checked my garden.....not much will happen from here on out. Green beans made a poor showing and the corn didn't even do that well.....'maters are all 'topped out' from the deer. The plants I have in reserve will be planted in my fenced yard......would be nice to have a fresh 'mater this year.

Red raspberries are doing great.....just need to get the youngest g-kid here to pick the harvest. Not seeing as many jaybirds this year and berries are doing fine. Even the blackberries seem to be filling out....that'll change I'm sure.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We returned from Estes Park and the garden seems to have held up well . . Temps are now in high 90's every day with no rain, so the irrigation system I rigged up is doing the job.

I've decided to plant the all seeds early after all . . concerned I won't be able to after the surgery on Frakenfoot Friday.

Herbs all look good . . 

The Child Bride says she is up to taking care of the babies if I am laid up longer than I expect!. . 

Lucky so far with no bug damage . . maybe too hot for them to be active?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

High 90's?? We didn't even break 70 today....made it to 68F.

Still have a few 'maters in pots.....they'll go in my fenced yard. Word must have gotten out that I am running a buffet and all wildlife has converged on my garden. Deer are doing the most damage but I never see them.....they keep later hours than I do. I put out some nice plants but they won't amount to much without leaves.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yep . . It's ugly season down here from now until the first storm in the Gulf . . Usually mid September.

Temps will be pushing 100 with humidity not far behind!

We plan to go up north again after the stitches come out to get away from it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

My 'Garden" work today was 1½ hours of trimming trees with a *manual* chain saw in extreme heat. The branches were too thick for the pole trimmer and pretty high. I still have my old softball pitching skills, so getting the sandbag over the branches isn't too difficult.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Outdoor activities are on rain delay. 

Don't remind me of trimming trees......:sigh: It's gotten to the point of not being able to get the mower under my neighbor's pine trees.....that overhang into my yard. What's even worse is it's no longer legal to burn trimmings, even in a fire pit. I could drag the small branches out to my wildlife area but it only gives more shelter to an already overpopulated group of rabbits.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The smallest angel is pretty much getting her fill of red raspberries......the birds left her some!! What it boils down to is that the berry patch has gotten big enough to support the birds _and_ the g-kid.....:thumb:

Blueberries didn't do anything but the bush is now ~4 1/2' tall......maybe next year I'll see something in the way of fruit.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cut the branch and use it on the Barbecue.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Cut the branch and use it on the Barbecue.


Pine trees may impart an objectionable flavor to the food. 

I burn the trimmings in my fire pit......small quantities at a time. Long ago I used to have bonfires for parties......not gonna happen nowadays.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I planted some Habs from a new supplier today . . strange instructions on the packet . . said to plant in threes to a cell, thin out the weakest and leave two to transplant into the garden together.

I've always planted single plants . . ever do it in twos?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds plausible......they're kinda 'airy' and not as dense as the jals. My habs have always been twice as tall as the jals.......when I had any luck with my garden. This year will be a 'wash' again......:sigh:

I'm going to prep next year's garden in a day or two. Something small and manageable........AND, inside my fenced yard. I am sooooo tired of fighting the deer that forage in the middle of the night.....:angry: The first few years were fine until they added my garden to their list of local buffets to get a midnight snack.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The only thing deer do to my property is leave yellow streaks. Maybe they're sending a message. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Plant some 'maters, Corday.....give the deer something to do.....:laugh:

Got the section of yard cut down to 2 1/2"......might as well say scalped. After I finish cutting the rest of my yard I'll spade up what I want and fire the tiller up. I still have a few 'maters in pots.....very late for setting out but I'm sure they'll do better than the half eaten ones in the old garden.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't get the tiller fired up......had to run for cover as soon as I got the north section of yard mowed. Black sky and the wind picked up......not good. Heavy rain and lightning was good incentive to head to the garage and park the mower. 

TV time.....I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Haven't been able to do much in the garden.....getting ready to go have a look-see. Tiller hasn't been fired up for 2 years.....I'll see if the thing will light up so I can get the last of the 'maters set out. 

Anything on 'maters, Rich?? You should be just about done on the first planting (I think).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

First planning of 'maters is gone . . once it stopped going down to 70's overnite, they stop putting on . . harvested hat I could and pulled the plants up last month. 

The second season bunch is about three inches high and are calling my name to plant them in the ground!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have one grape 'mater 30" high....the rest of the critters are over 2' and better get them set out. I'll give a report on the ones in the garden once I take a look.....last time I checked they were chewed down to ~1'. I had a few Corleone set on but they might be history. 

Getting ready to mow some grass.....I'll report later.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've got a single cherry 'mater that'll be ready in a few days....:thumb:...if a deer doesn't get it. According to what I get at the store, it should've been picked by now. Plants are doing better than expected.....~16" tall (but they've been topped out....:sigh


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Habs all sprouted! ! I really only wanted a couple, but now I have a dozen or so!

It's so damned hot that I hve to shade them half of the day


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They're getting sunburned?? You'll get sunburned too if you hang around outside long enough....:SHOCKED:

I've still got a few 'maters to set out......haven't been able to get much motivation lately....:sigh: I haven't even checked the garden for almost a week.....:nonono:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The leaves close upward, blocking the sunlight when it is this hot and strong. Slows down the development of secondary leaf growth. I move them around so that they get morning and late afternoon sun


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I checked my garden and yup it's still there.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't know that....I thought peppers loved hot temps. It gets hot around here but not that hot.

What kind of beer trees did you plant, Joe?? Lager likes cold temps.....:grin:

I'll check later....when I go into town for a few things. I had a mater turning red almost a week ago.....there should be more if the deer left them alone.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No beer tree, thinking of a Bourbon one though, the bottles should glint nicely in the moonlight.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Bourbon would be nice. My son should plant a vodka tree.....and a few orange trees. Suits me just fine.....keeps him out of my beer. 

Littlest angel went out to see what the birds left of the raspberries. Looks like she found about a cup's worth.....:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My son has bought me a few bottles this year, Bulleit and Buffalo Trace both very nice though I think I like the Buffalo Trace a touch more.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not familiar with either of them. I see the Bulleit is a recent addition to the UK market.....actually it's a recent addition to the US market. I just drink beer.....let the kids go for the hard stuff.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's very smooth which makes it to easy to keep drinking.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually adult beverages do grow on trees, sort of. Just like the ship in bottle (pull the string), they make this stuff by fastening the bottle over the pear buds prior to blossoming. The pear grows in the bottle and then they remove it from the tree and add the brandy.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've seen that some time ago......it was a mystery until then....:laugh:

Got 3 cherry maters.....the 4th was a goner because I didn't check sooner. The little one was happy (I didn't tell her about the one that got wasted). I bought a few 'store bought' maters for subs.....they were ok. I make my own subs.....the subs were good, it was the maters that were only ok.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nada.......:sigh: Didn't put enough effort in it this year. Putting a fence around the whole garden is a major pita now that the wire fencing is 7 years a old and kinda bent up. Wildlife has gotten the better of me.

The deer have gotten smarter......they don't eat all of the 'mater plant. They leave enough plant so they can eat the newly formed fruit. The Corleone 'maters were looking decent and were getting close.......until they disappeared. Plant (scrawny as it is) is still there.....the fruits are completely gone. 

Surprisingly, a no maintenance crop is doing quite well. I have enough blackberries to pick.....:thumb: I might be able to make a pie or cobbler.....if I freeze a few pickings I could make jam. Last time I made jam was more than 20 years ago.....run it through a food mill for seedless jam....tasty.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you had bears, there wouldn't be any blackberries either.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not many bears in my state....60 confirmed sightings at last report (2011). When I first moved into my place (1989) my kids claimed to have seen a large black animal in the side yard....and a smaller one with it. I was still working on the lot and no grass yet. I wish I had taken plaster casts of the tracks....I'm almost certain they were black bear. 

Black raspberries are really spreading out.....got more than I thought. Got 2 patches with nice canes.....but no berries. Blossoms out the wazoo in the spring but nothing in the way of fruit....just little nubbins where the blossoms were. Honey bees are a rare sight....even the pesky little yellow jackets are getting scarce. Bumble bees are also almost non-existent. Might have a pollination problem around here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Well.......how's Rich coming along with the fall crop?? I'm just about 0 again this year....:nonono: After the deer ate the first planting of 'maters I lost interest in setting the rest of them out......they are still in the 4" pots. I water 'em twice a day and have picked a few small fruits from the stunted vines. I don't have to worry about weeds or deer.....I also don't have to worry about an over abundant crop......:sigh: The guy that tilled my garden just barely scratched the surface and it wasn't tilled very deep. Poor germination on the beans and corn with weeds quickly taking over. 

IF I decide to try again next year the garden will be planted inside my fenced yard.....and will be much smaller. About the only thing I'll have to worry about is dogs running through the garden. The least I'd like to plant is 6 'maters and a few jals....maybe two rows of green beans and a small stand of corn. All in all I'm thinking about a 12' X 25' or smaller.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My neighbors son decided not to play football this year, so once I am out of this damn wheelchair, I'll hire him to clean it out and get it ready for the winter. We hope to go up north for a couple of months, so the fall garden is out of the picture!

Not happy about it, but that's life!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

?????.....headed north?? Ya better dress warm!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Neighbor gave me a bunch of jalapeños she had grown. First one, zowee, sweat pored down. Today I couldn't be sure it was a hot pepper. Amazing, as if they came from different gardens or different seeds.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It is incredible how different peppers from the same plant can be!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Last time I got a decent crop of jals we had to test each one to make sure we had some heat. The year before, my son took some to work and got some dirty looks when the guys thought he spiked some of the poppers with habanero seeds. 

Along with my stunted 'maters I have some stunted jals......peppers not very big and I haven't picked any yet. The little critters are only an inch long but they're turning color.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Tried one of the jals yesterday. Puny little critter and was changing color. Didn't even tickle my tongue......it was so small I ate seeds and all.

Found a horn-worm on one of the 'maters......kinda smallish but made a nice splat when stomped.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Horn worm #2.....another nice splat. Kid picked a jal last night.....had some heat!!. Had some corn salsa from the night before so he chopped it up in there.....now I need to get another can of sweet corn. Habs are finally doing something......now that it's late in the season. Got 2 habs and a jal in a planter that I can bring inside when it gets cooler.....worth a try I guess.

Still picking a few 'maters......the g-kid likes the heirloom green ones. Well.....she likes all 'maters as long as they aren't cooked or in spaghetti sauce.....:ermm:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Peppers didn't survive the frost......'maters got covered best I could and they're still limping along. Temps are supposed to be in the 70's next week and I may get a few more of the tasty critters to ripen.....been cutting all new blossoms off to coax the others along. 

I think rodeo season is done.....:thumb: Grass didn't grow much since the last cutting and I was able to set the deck to normal height.....3 1/2". Most of the grass looks to be going dormant. Maybe I can park the 'bucking bronco' til next spring.....I hope.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Time to 'call the dogs'.......done. Pulled the 'maters out of the pots and tossed them in the yard.....mulched 'em up when I made the final cut on the backyard. Getting ready to drain the garden hoses and hang them in place. 

Not seeing as many rabbits.....almost none. I think they starved after 2 unsuccessful gardens. Next year's garden will be smaller and inside my fenced yard.....we still have a deer problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the garden when I get back homw . . neighbor sent a photo. 'Maters are looking good, covered with blooms and little 'maters but the peppers look like they have just at there pissed off cause I have ignored them . . Chives and onions look really good. I plan on planting radishes and collards when I get there


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The only thing left is the chives.....they been going for 3 years. The g-kids really used them this year......they started nuking taters in the microwave for a quick snack. Sure went through loads of sour cream and butter......and chives. 

Them peppers can be stubborn critters. Mine sure didn't like being in a planter....:laugh:

Send pics of the garden so us northern folk can be jealous......:grin: I bought 'on the vine' 'maters at the store a few days ago.......$1.60 for 3 puny fellas. Sliced one for home-made subs and the youngest girl got another and has her eye on the last one.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The good news is that the peppers and maters we get from the grocery stores here are not bad at all . . we are pretty close to the Rio Grande Valley where most of the produce comes from here.

I'll post photos when I get home!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We get local grown produce in the summer.....at least Kroger advertises it. It's still not even close by a long shot. You can't pick a 'mater when it's green and expect it to taste good when it 'ripens'. I'm picky.....:rofl: There's a summer-time produce stand ~3 miles away but I rarely carry cash......the g-kids practically have me stripped of change as it is.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Lot's of good locally grown produce around here. Most famous are Mcbee Peaches. We actually grow more peaches in S.C. than Georgia, the Peach State.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I had a nice peach tree 33 yrs ago. I never seriously planted any fruit trees when I built my house.....a little late now. I look at trees in the spring and when I see the prices my wallet puckers up. 

I planted two apple and two cherry trees when I first moved in.......deer like nice tender saplings. I wish I had planted two fruit trees instead of the fire-thorn bushes in the back yard.......:banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Last mowing of the season finished today plus first leaf sweeping. 2½ hours either wasted or well spent depending on your point of view.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My leaves will be in the next county over by the time spring arrives.....:grin: Most I'll do is mulch 'em up with the mower. We can't legally burn leaves anymore but people still do it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Got home late last nite . . pretty much caught up on unpacking

Garden is in about the shape I expected . . peppers did not make it, but the herbs and maters are looking good. Got a bunch of bunches . . just a question of whether they have time to ripen or not!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

All in all looks pretty good......:thumb: What kind of 'maters you growing??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

These are Grape . . little ones shaped like grapes and grow in a cluster


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Those are the littlest g-monster's favorite......she can eat 'em faster than they ripen....:laugh: She really liked the green heirloom but the grapes are her favorite. 

Won't be any more gardens like a few years ago.....gonna move operations inside the fenced yard. Maybe 6 'maters and a few peppers.....corn and beans that can be eaten fresh. The days of freezing are over.....cooked the last of the frozen green beans and they were great but I'm the only one who appreciated them. The g-monsters would rather eat a frozen prepared dinner.


----------

